# Dental Nurse looking for sponsorship



## kenzie892 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi am new to here, I am a qualified dental nurse with 2 years experience. I am just looking for general info about visa's/sponsorship etc, as i understand dental nurses are now recognised over there? My previous employment was 6 years in the army doing I.T and telecomms, but i want to be able to pursue my career as a dental nurse, are there any good recruitment agencies out there who deal with clients looking to sponsor potential employees? Anyone who can give me any useful information it would be greatly appreciated as i have no idea where to start! Thanks in advance  
Claire


----------



## Codie Dixon (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I am a 21 year old qualified dental nurse currently living in the UK looking to pursue my career in Australia. As I am new to this I just need info on moving to Australia also any sponsorships or jobs in dental nursing and also salary info aswell. Thanks x


----------

